# Backlapping a Reel Mower - Mclane/Sears/MW



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Made a quick video while backlapping my brothers Reel Mower. Hope it can help someone.

https://youtu.be/JqJK1FDXrP4


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMSl2I08nnk


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoG5af_lT2s


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice videos Red :thumbsup: third times the charm


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I got finished reel mowing the back, loaded up youtube and saw part 3 first haha


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I got finished reel mowing the back, loaded up youtube and saw part 3 first haha


Part 3 is where all the Magic happens! Lol


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting the video!! I will use it for sure!! Where is a good place to get lapping compound? I checked pin highs website but the compound is only $6 which is cool, but the shipping is $13 lol. Is there anything on Amazon or is there a lawn equipment site with defend shipping prices?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Thanks for posting the video!! I will use it for sure!! Where is a good place to get lapping compound? I checked pin highs website but the compound is only $6 which is cool, but the shipping is $13 lol. Is there anything on Amazon or is there a lawn equipment site with defend shipping prices?


Here is the backlapping compound thread. There are a few sources in there. I got mine from R&R but they also got me pretty good for shipping. That's why I bought 10lbs, haha.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Thanks for posting the video!! I will use it for sure!! Where is a good place to get lapping compound? I checked pin highs website but the compound is only $6 which is cool, but the shipping is $13 lol. Is there anything on Amazon or is there a lawn equipment site with defend shipping prices?


I'd spend the extra $$ and get the 5lb container of 120 grit. You shouldn't need to buy it again for a LONG time. Or you can get the 10lb bucket from R&R and have a lifetime supply!

Buy once, cry once!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Great vid


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just something to consider on the grit... I think the Tru-Cut "backlapping kit" comes with 80-grit compound. Also, as I mentioned here, R&R recommends 80-grit for 7-10" diameter reels (120-grit for 3.5-5" greensmower reels).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> R&R recommends 80-grit for 7-10" diameter reels (120-grit for 3.5-5" greensmower reels).


Based on this I started with the 80 grit. However, I have since moved to 120 grit to do the "heavy lifting" and 180 to put a very fine edge on the unit. I think their recommendations are based more on speed. I would rather spend a little more time when I backlap and be able to wait longer before having to do it again. Zoysia is a very tough blade to cut cleanly, so that may have contributed to my issues, but with 80 grit I was having to backlap every 3 weeks. With 180 I can go 5-6.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > R&R recommends 80-grit for 7-10" diameter reels (120-grit for 3.5-5" greensmower reels).
> ...


Good to hear - I use 120 & 180 on my greensmower. :thumbup:


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Whats the preferred technique for securing the mower when tilted back for maintenance?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

trc said:


> Whats the preferred technique for securing the mower when tilted back for maintenance?


I attached a 5G bucket of cat litter to the handles for this video. You can use just about anything, even a $3 bag of sand across the handles would be enough to hold a McLane. Be sure that you test it for balance before you begin, you want it firmly in place.


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the preferred technique for securing the mower when tilted back for maintenance?
> ...


Haha ok....guess my 4x4's with grooves cut out are aligned with other makeshift solutions. Instructions in my new Cal Trimmer backlapping kit recommended and had photos of several fancy stands. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

trc said:


> Haha ok....guess my 4x4's with grooves cut out are aligned with other makeshift solutions. Instructions in my new Cal Trimmer backlapping kit recommended and had photos of several fancy stands. :lol:


Some guys prop up the mower on jackstands for better access to the bedknife area. If you do that you'll need to be careful how far back you are tilting the engine, you don't want fuel or oil getting in the wrong area!

I think your 4X4s should work just fine!


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Great Video. Thanks


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice video. I have to do this ASAP, after leveling and then mowing I think I dulled my reel. Hopefully I can find some compound locally so I can backlap friday eve before mowing Sat.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

atc4usmc said:


> Nice video. I have to do this ASAP, after leveling and then mowing I think I dulled my reel. Hopefully I can find some compound locally so I can backlap friday eve before mowing Sat.


If you cant find any locally then feel free to PM me and come over to get some. I have a 10lb bucket that I would be happy to share.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wish you were in TX haha, my local place only sells 25lb buckets for $70 lol


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> If you cant find any locally then feel free to PM me and come over to get some. I have a 10lb bucket that I would be happy to share.


Haha...I seriously may take you up on that! Im trying to find some locally but not having much luck. I also cannot get any shipped to me by weeks end without paying a fortune. Still searching!


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

25lb bucket for $70...thats a steal!


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

found this.....https://parwest.com/product.php?pid=1295

Shipping is $15....not that bad but I dont need 25lbs!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

atc4usmc said:


> found this.....https://parwest.com/product.php?pid=1295
> 
> Shipping is $15....not that bad but I dont need 25lbs!


Yep, 25lbs is a whole lot. I got 10lbs and I'm guessing it will go bad before I am able to use it all. I have no idea on shelf life.

Let me know if you want some of mine.


----------



## Thisguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Backlapped my Mclane last night for the first time. Pain in the ***, but I it cuts great now


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Anybody ever thought of having a nut welded onto that sprocket that you could just put a socket onto to backlap without having to use the tape, etc.? Just curious if this would work. Thanks for the video. It helped me out a ton!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> Anybody ever thought of having a nut welded onto that sprocket that you could just put a socket onto to backlap without having to use the tape, etc.? Just curious if this would work. Thanks for the video. It helped me out a ton!


I'm not sure the chain cover would fit with a nut welded on


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

As I was watching this, I was thinking, "There's got to be a better way to secure the drill to the input shaft than duct tape." Not knocking the duct tape technique, as I've used it many times in the past to help me with repairs. I guess it's just the mechanic in me with forward thinking. That being said, I have a friend who has a CNC machine and a lathe, and probably would have him machine me an adapter for the shaft, with a setscrew to replace the driven gear. Now I see the appeal of the Toro with it's adjustment mechanism.


----------



## douglasahelm (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the video - it gave me ideas on how to hook up to my '82 McLane.


----------

